# equipment



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Anyone know of any decent on line stores selling equipment like belts, knee, wraps e.t.c


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Try these two company's mate, good delivery and service:-

www.fitnessdevelopment.co.uk

www.betterbodies.uk.com


----------

